# Supplied Air Systems



## TheRogueBristle (Mar 19, 2010)

I have a mountain of oil-based and lacquer-based staining and finishing coming up for a NC job. A lot of select pine to be pre-finished inside and I was considering buying a supplied air respirator. Any of you guys use these? I looks like I can get in for an air pump, one man setup, for around $700. Are there systems with portable tanks that can be had for a similar price? Any experience or recommendations are very much appreciated.


----------



## bcolesafety (Jul 1, 2011)

I paint cars and only wear a full face respirator. Will the full face you don't have supplied air, but it works great for filtering vapors produced by stains and paints. I have used 3M respirators for years now and have never had any issues. The cool thing is, that when my faceshield gets covered with paint, I tear off the removable film and the lens is brand new again. Supplied Air Respirators can be a little on the pricey side and if you can afford it go ahead, but I would recommend the full face.

Bryan


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Check these out, you can spend a lot of money on fresh air supply systems. 

http://stores.ebay.com/TCPGlobal-Au...ml?_fsub=3&_sid=5549674&_trksid=p4634.c0.m322


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

bcolesafety said:


> I paint cars and only wear a full face respirator. Will the full face you don't have supplied air, but it works great for filtering vapors produced by stains and paints. I have used 3M respirators for years now and have never had any issues. The cool thing is, that when my faceshield gets covered with paint, I tear off the removable film and the lens is brand new again. Supplied Air Respirators can be a little on the pricey side and if you can afford it go ahead, but I would recommend the full face.
> 
> Bryan


I like the full face 3M myself.
Air purifying cartridges should be sufficient for applying oil base paint. Open windows if you can, and make certain there is decent air circulation.

bcolesafety,
Have you used Omni brand two stage system, and if so what do you think of it and can you make a recommendation for a good quality automotive paint?
I just sprayed with Omni recently and had all kinds of issues. Mostly my fault.

Thanks


----------



## TheRogueBristle (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks guys for the replies. I'm leaning towards full face now and providing for ventilation in the workspace. It's just that I'll be at it for seven or eight work days in a row. The supplied air would be a luxury given th price. Anyone have an idea about their resale value?


----------



## CApainter (Jun 29, 2007)

TheRogueBristle said:


> Thanks guys for the replies. I'm leaning towards full face now and providing for ventilation in the workspace. It's just that I'll be at it for seven or eight work days in a row. The supplied air would be a luxury given th price. Anyone have an idea about their resale value?


Rogue,

The only time I use air supplied respirators is when I abrasive blast. As long as you do a negative and positive fit test you'll be fine. I have sprayed some pretty noxious materials with an APR and have never had bad results. It helps to have an air monitor with you, but for alkyd paint, I wouldn't sweat it so much.


----------



## bcolesafety (Jul 1, 2011)

CApainter said:


> I like the full face 3M myself.
> Air purifying cartridges should be sufficient for applying oil base paint. Open windows if you can, and make certain there is decent air circulation.
> 
> bcolesafety,
> ...



Omni is a good economical paint brand. Other more pricey brands include DuPont and Hose of Kolor. Make sure you are using a Urethane based paint. Polyurethane paints are harder to manage and will cause a mess.


----------



## Softy (Jul 19, 2009)

I once bought firefighter mask w/hose on Ebay for $20+sh and hook it up to small blower to tested out my indoor herb. It has voice box w/ speaker so you can communicate which is cool. I think you can get it from surplus store for less than 100.


----------



## Softy (Jul 19, 2009)

bcolesafety said:


> I paint cars and only wear a full face respirator. Will the full face you don't have supplied air, but it works great for filtering vapors produced by stains and paints. I have used 3M respirators for years now and have never had any issues. The cool thing is, that when my faceshield gets covered with paint, I tear off the removable film and the lens is brand new again. Supplied Air Respirators can be a little on the pricey side and if you can afford it go ahead, but I would recommend the full face.
> 
> Bryan


When your brain starving Oxygen is just as bad as sniffing toxic fumes w/o getting high.


----------



## ibsocal (Apr 17, 2007)

try a papr 
battery powered with charcoal filters 
xtra battery if budget allowes


----------

